# Zander optimal verwerten ?



## Der_Glücklose (23. August 2003)

.....


----------



## MichaelB (23. August 2003)

Moin,

ich denke mal mit filetieren kann man kaum was verkehrt machen :m 

Jetzt mal ein wenig Werbung: hast Du das Buch "Bratfisch und mehr"? 
Gibt´s hier im AB-Shop und lässt keine Fragen offen, weder was die Vorbereitungen, noch was die Zubereitungen angeht #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## til (23. August 2003)

Die Bäckchen kann man natürlich noch rausschneiden.


----------



## Case (24. August 2003)

In Scheiben schneiden (der Länge nach). Die Scheiben würzen, in Mehl wenden, in Butter braten.  Die paar Gräten die ein Zander hat kriegt man nach dem Braten leicht raus.
Oder: Zander filetieren, Filets braten und aus dem Rest eine Fischsuppe machen. Optimale Ausnutzung. Mein Schwiegervater macht das so. Riecht gut, die Suppe. Probiert hab ich allerdings noch nicht. Sieht komisch aus, die Suppe.

Grins
Case


----------



## 4zap (24. August 2003)

Die Backen!!!!
Ab ner gewissen Größe sind die traumhaft. Einfach den weichen Teil der Backen raus filetieren. Den Rest lass ich dann der Katze.


----------



## C.K. (24. August 2003)

Wie schon erwähnt so wirds gemacht! Die Filets schön in Kräuterbutter gedünstet, eine Delikatesse. Aus den Fischresten kann man eine leckere Fischsuppe zaubern. Man sollte sie aber vor Verzehr einmal durchsieben, der Besuch nimmt es einen meistens übel, wenn dort noch eine Flosse oder sonstwas schwimmt :v ! Wenn man den Gedanken ausschalten kann was man da gerade ißt, kann so eine Suppe köstlich sein.


----------



## til (24. August 2003)

Suppe aus Fischresten ist Ok, aber bitte ohne Eingeweide!


----------



## C.K. (24. August 2003)

Eingeweide kommen bei mir auch nicht in die Suppe! Das ist wirklich ekelerregend!


----------

